
Simpler syndication - ingve
http://leancrew.com/all-this/2015/11/simpler-syndication/
======
Animats
Amusingly, I have an RSS reader program which polls sites and returns new
items.[1] It's set up to drive antique Teletype machines.[2] Whenever a new
feed item comes in, the machine powers up and prints the new item.

Detecting which feed items are new is surprisingly difficult. GUID, pubDate,
and etag can all change even when the content hasn't changed, depending on the
RSS server. Hashing the content text and comparing it to a stored hash is
necessary.

The first time I brought this to a steampunk convention, it started out
printing "LEAK DISCOVERED IN SECOND REACTOR". Someone reading it thought it
was fictional, but as more details of the Fukishima meltdown were typed out,
realized it wasn't.

[1]
[http://sourceforge.net/projects/baudotrss/](http://sourceforge.net/projects/baudotrss/)
[2]
[https://archive.org/details/Aethericmachine14](https://archive.org/details/Aethericmachine14)

------
mwagstaff
Really cool work. Personally, I can really recommend Newsify as a top quality
RSS reader on the iPhone. Great offline support, and it downloads the full
articles with images as well.

Not affiliated, just a very happy customer.

------
nrr
I'm reminded of
[https://www.jwz.org/cheesegrater/](https://www.jwz.org/cheesegrater/). What's
old is new again.

------
Zash
Sounds just like [http://www.planetplanet.org/](http://www.planetplanet.org/)

